# Getting rid of lots of black beard algae on driftwood



## joeyt (May 27, 2012)

So I have some driftwood that had black beard algae on it in the past. It’s been out of water for a while now. I wanted to make sure ALL traces of it are out before I put it back in the tank. So I’ll be trying the hydrogen peroxide I think. So what’s better. To do a solution and submerge it into a bucket? If yes for how long and how many parts water to hydrogen peroxide. Or get it in a spray bottle and spray the driftwood with straight hydrogen peroxide multiple times? Thanks for the help!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would put some peroxide in a spray bottle and soak it using the 3% standard solution for 5 minutes (this will kill any surface BBA).... or if you have a large pot, boil the submerged wood for 20 minutes or so and that will also sanitize it.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyt (May 27, 2012)

I read I need too ok boil for like an hour. Is that really necessary?


----------



## joeyt (May 27, 2012)

Or maybe I’ll spray peroxide and then boil it. Afterwards do peroxide again lol. Just so I know for sure lol. Or is that too much haha


----------



## MichelleS (Mar 6, 2019)

When I battled black beard algae I tried everything, and nothing worked. I found the best way to get rid of it was to get a silver flying fox fish. BBA is the cockroach of the algae word, it will survive whatever dooms day scenario you can think of.


----------



## joeyt (May 27, 2012)

Well it’s just that I don’t want to waste the driftwood. I’m thinking I’m going to do the treatments on the wood and then put it in a bucket of water with no filter. Let it sit in there for a few days with light on top of it most of the time. If there’s nothing growing I should be confident that the treatments worked? What do you think?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Michelle is right, BBA has also been the bane of my aquatic existence at times. I too have found Silver Flying Foxes VERY effective. I also find that keeping up with water changes, keeping filters free of organic debris, AND maintaining a regular fertilizer regime effective as well.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyt (May 27, 2012)

It’s not going to be a planted aquarium. Do I still need to put any kind of fertilizer or any plant products to keep the algae away


----------



## joeyt (May 27, 2012)

And flying fox is the best? How about ottos or BNP? Will they help with black beard algae? Right now it’s a 45 gallon with a dozen toonie sized angels. Fluval 406. Probably going to get some rummynose.


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

In my experience the peroxide spray down will absolutely work. If you can fit in a pot boiling it for a few minutes won't hurt. Vigourous scrub afterwards with a brush will help to remove some of it physically. But after the peroxide hit it it's basically cooked, I found a lot of fish actually like to eat it then after it's been cooked lol.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

joeyt said:


> And flying fox is the best? How about ottos or BNP? Will they help with black beard algae? Right now it's a 45 gallon with a dozen toonie sized angels. Fluval 406. Probably going to get some rummynose.


The Silver Flying Fox (Crosscheilus reticulatus) is the fish we are referring to. The BNP's or Ottos won't touch it.

Respectfully,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

joeyt said:


> It's not going to be a planted aquarium. Do I still need to put any kind of fertilizer or any plant products to keep the algae away


If it is not planted, I would not use the fertilizers. When feeding growing fry (with prepared foods), they often produce an excess of phosphates and nitrates as a byproduct. The best thing is to maintain a rigorous water change regime.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

